# Fuel pump noise?



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

What's up guys, quick question.... I have an 87 T, and I was out for a drive the other night. I was running it kind of hard, and as I reached about 80 in 4th, there was an uneven, high pitched whining sound that came from the rear of the trunk, and it seemed like it was near where the fuel pump might be. Right when I let off, and started to slow down, the noise stopped. This has happened several times, and I was curious as to whether this might be the fuel pump or not.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

If it is the fuel pump it could possibly be a bearing going out in it. It is a constant output pump though so Im not sure if it would change the sound pitch.


----------

